# Compatible laser toner cartridge vs. OEM??



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a Brother laser printer and need to get a new toner cartridge and found some great deeals, except they are called compatible (not original)... Is it safe to use those?? I will not do anything where I have to refill anything, but those look like the real cartridge, except they are not made by Brother...Please advise...Thank you.


----------



## nickyboy29 (Sep 25, 2006)

These are perfectly safe to use. I have bought nothing but compatible cartridges for my printer. They are identical catridges to the original Brother ones, except alot cheaper. Some brands may be of a significantly less quality ink, hence the price. But some are wee bargains. They wil not damage your printer, but they will affect the warranty as the printer will know they are different.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

It won't hurt anything, but the toner is probably a lot cheaper. Image quality isn't an issue since it's just black, but I would guess it's not going to be very durable. Just like with ink, it takes effort to make decent toner, and you get what you pay for. If you've ever seen toner you can scrape off the paper with your fingernail and that sticks to everything the paper rests against, you'll know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I have never faced this issue on laser printers, but my experience with ink jet in prior years is they either don't work at all, print such poor quality I cannot use it, or they gum up the printer causing me to buy a new one. I never ever do refills or compatibles, not worth the risks because if you look around enough, you can find the real thing at an affordable price. Now if you are the type that always buys computer accessories walking into a "brick and mortar store" then you need to find the other way!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll present an opposing view. I tried compatible cartridges for two different HP laser printers, and a Xerox one. In all cases, I had poor performance from the "compatibles", and went back to the brand name cartridges. I'm sure there are good and bad compatibles, but you may spend more money finding the "good" ones than just buying the real thing.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Not opposing to me, makes perfect sense....


----------



## ChuckG (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't buy the cartridge. I buy the toner and refill the cartridge. It's a lot less money and I've never had a problem. 

And besides, it's easy.


----------



## tracos (Oct 25, 2006)

I would have to disagree on problems with OEM compatibles. I am a reseller of my own brand of OEM compatibles. ( My brand name kept out) There are differences with the components put in the OEM compatibles and the toner. The toner being the KEY element. When buying compatibles find ones that are STMC / ISO9002 certified compatible products. This way you know you are dealing with a product that is tested to standardized test that are unbiased in testing. I can tell you that with my own brand I sell that we are about 25% below National OEM Brands. Anything below thatis a questionable product to say the least. This is only my opinion and insight as a OEM Compatible person.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, there's alot more to a print cartridge than dumping in toner. The drum and rollers wear out from use, when you buy a new cartridge, you get a new drum. When you buy a refill, you get a used one.

You really do get what you pay for.


----------



## tracos (Oct 25, 2006)

That is true. Drill and fill does reuse the existing components, drum corona wire gears etc. Even new OEM HP cartridges if you read the component listing uses up to 18 to 20% post consumer parts IE. Clam shell, hopper, wiper blade, even old toner sometimes by some compatible manufacturers....etc. Considering HPs toner cartridges are really Canon. Its a blind consumer gimmick. 

That&#8217;s why on my OEM compatible brand is 100% guaranteed for both the cartridge for defect and the toner for 1 year from purchase date. We also cover the machine 100% if our cartridge does go bad. So far in 7 years we have only had 2 go south which caused damage. That&#8217;s better than most. The only items we reuse is the outer shell when available. Otherwise the entire inside components are entirely new....sometimes even the clam shell is new.


----------



## ChuckG (Jun 8, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, there's alot more to a print cartridge than dumping in toner. The drum and rollers wear out from use, when you buy a new cartridge, you get a new drum. When you buy a refill, you get a used one.


The toner I buy costs $8 and probably lasts a year. A new cartridge for my printer costs about $50. When the drum goes bad I'll buy a new cartridge. But in the meantime I'm just buying the toner. Oh BTW, I can't tell any difference in print quality with the replacement toner.



JohnWill said:


> You really do get what you pay for.


Price is no guarantee of quality.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Whatever works for you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

> Oh BTW, I can't tell any difference in print quality with the replacement toner.


 Well I sure can....not in yours, but mine!


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, there's alot more to a print cartridge than dumping in toner. The drum and rollers wear out from use, when you buy a new cartridge, you get a new drum. When you buy a refill, you get a used one.


On most Brother printers, the drum is separate.


----------



## tracos (Oct 25, 2006)

Ye that is true for Brother, panasonic and a few others the drum is seperate. Thats how they make the BIG $$$$


----------

